# Starting catering business



## pprplns (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm going to be starting a catering business (assuming I can get adequate start up fund *fingers crossed*) and I need to know what licenses I need for buying nitrous oxide in large quantities. Those little whip cream dispensers are impractical and break too often. Aside from a business license, catering license, what extra licenses will I need? This is in FL, btw.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

call your local small business association.


----------



## topak (Jul 2, 2008)

Excellent food catering services in Toronto can provide you with a wide array of scrumptious dishes to surely satisfy your gastronomical journey. Growing up in a place that has given birth to rich recipes and delicious kitchen stuff makes choosing what to eat quite difficult since Canada is known for its delicious cuisines. 

____________________
internationalflavour.ca


----------

